# High antithyroglobulin ab and high Thyroid Peroxidase TPO



## Poppie

Does a high antithyroglobulin ab result coupled with a high TPO result ever indicate anything other than Graves Disease?

(TSH is low and ATD treatment for Graves has begun.)


----------



## Andros

Poppie said:


> Does a high antithyroglobulin ab result coupled with a high TPO result ever indicate anything other than Graves Disease?
> 
> (TSH is low and ATD treatment for Graves has begun.)


Yes; I could suggest cancer and for that reason, I suggest a radioactive uptake scan. Have you had one?

Here is info.

What does the test result mean?

Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html

And

How is it used?
The thyroglobulin test is primarily used as a tumor marker to evaluate the effectiveness of treatment for thyroid cancer and to monitor for recurrence. Not every thyroid cancer will produce thyroglobulin, but the most common types, papillary and follicular thyroid cancer, frequently do, resulting in increased levels of thyroglobulin in the blood. Thyroglobulin may be ordered, along with a TSH test, prior to thyroid cancer treatment to determine whether the cancer is producing thyroglobulin. If it is, then the test can be ordered at intervals after treatment to monitor for cancer recurrence. Several thyroglobulin levels may be ordered over a period of time (serial samples) to look at the change in concentration. The change often provides more information than a single value. 
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

I would urge you to read both references in their entirety.

And by the way, Graves' Disease is a clinical evaluation as per Dr. Robert Graves'.

The patient should have a triad out of the 4 listed.........

Exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis. Do you?

If you don't have any of the above, the patient is said to be hyperthyroid based on labs and other clinical evaluations such as tremors, arrhythmia etc..

And in some patients, cancer lends it's self to hyperthyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) is found in the hyperthyroid patient. Do you have TSI?

Hope the above is helpful.


----------



## Poppie

Thank you Andros. You are SO helpful!


----------



## Andros

Poppie said:


> Thank you Andros. You are SO helpful!


God bless! It would seem it is my pathway and I feel honored to help if I can.


----------

